# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 12/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Mở đầu của thông tin tháng mới của Didau là một cập nhật hoành tráng về vé máy bay Tết 2013 cho các bạn. Giá vé máy bay đang bắt đầu tăng, và đặc biệt vé Tết đã tăng cao và thậm chí một số ngày không còn ghế trống. Nhưng mọi người đừng lo lắng, hy vọng những ngày sắp tới sẽ có những chiếc vé cuối “last minutes” dành cho chúng ta. Chẹp chẹp, tự nhiên nôn Têt quá, muốn đi sắm đồ mới mặc Tết hihi  :Smile: ! ^^


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 10/12: 2.134.000 VND  *  11/12 --> 16/12: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 10/12 --> 16/12: 1.034.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 10/12: hết vé  *  11/12 --> 13/12, 15/12, 16/12: 924.000 VND  *  14/12: 1.914.000 VND_Lượt về_: 10/12, 16/12: hết vé  *  11/12 --> 15/12: 924.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 10/12: hết vé  *  11/12: 1.364.000 VND  *  12/12 --> 16/12: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 10/12, 15/12, 16/12: hết vé *  11/12 --> 14/12: 913.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 10/12: 2.464.000 VND  *  11/12 --> 16/12: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 10/12 --> 16/12: 1.584.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 10/12: hết vé  *  11/12, 13/12, 14/12, 16/12: 2.464.000 VND  *  12/12: 2.684.000 VND  *  15/12: 2.244.000 VND_Lượt về_: 10/12, 14/12, 16/12: 2.981.000 VND  *  11/12, 13/12 15/12: 2.464.000 VND  *  12/12: 2.244.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 10/12 --> 15/12: 1.034.000 VND  *  16/12: 1.749.000 VND_Lượt về_: 10/12, 12/12, 13/12, 15/12, 16/12: 1.034.000 VND  *  11/12: 1.749.000 VND  *  14/12: 1.914.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 10/12: 1.420.000 VND *  11/12, 16/12: 1.280.000 VND  *  12/12 --> 15/12: 1.420.000_Lượt về_: 10/12: 1.970.000 VND  *  11/12 --> 13/12, 15/12: 1.150.000 VND  *  14/12: 1.560.000 VND  *  16/12: 1.280.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 10/12: hết vé  *  11/12, 16/12: 1,260,000 VND  *  12/12: 1,020,000 VND  *  13/12, 15/12: 1,140,000 VND  *  14/12: 1,410,000 VND_Lượt về_: 10/12: 1,260,000 VND  *  11/12, 15/12, 16/12: 1,020,000 VND  *  12/12 --> 14/12: 900,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 26/11 - 02/12/2012Thời gian bay: 03/12/2012 - 31/03/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 10/12 - 16/12/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## lequyen

Phòng vé Vietairlines.net cung cấp vé máy bay nội địa và vé máy bay quốc tế các hãng Hàng không Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet, Thai Airway, Singapore... Ngoài ra Vietairlines cung cấp dịch vụ visa, hộ chiếu, tour du lịch như du lịch Ý, du lịch Hà Lan, du lịch Thái Lan, Du lịch Singapore - Malaysia...

Mọi chi tiết liên hệ
Phòng vé máy bay Vietairlines
 CÔNG TY TNHH SAWA
 Đ/c: Tầng 2,toà nhà Kangaroo, 54 Trường Chinh, Hà nội
 Tel: 04. 3629 1182 / 0904 710 793 / 0974 609 082
 Email: vemaybay.sawa@gmail.com
 ID : viet_airlines / vemaybay_sawa
 Website:www.vietairlines.net



Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------

